# RTX3080 Waterforce v2 LHR as efficient as the RTX3090



## purecain (Dec 30, 2021)

I just installed a Gigabyte RTX3080LHR Waterforce extreme and to my surprise, it is actually as efficient at roughly the same voltage as my Asus Tuf RTX3090. 

I'm getting 58-60mh/s @214w from the 3080 and 46.43mh/s @192w from the 3090, so the 3090 is getting 22w less. These power settings are dictated by the GDDR5 Temps. 

Both cards are running at 96-98c on the memory. I'm considering redoing the pads on the Tuf and the waterforce.

What temps and power settings are people running their cards at while mining?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 30, 2021)

purecain said:


> I just installed a Gigabyte RTX3080LHR Waterforce extreme and to my surprise, it is actually as efficient at roughly the same voltage as my Asus Tuf RTX3090.
> 
> I'm getting 58-60mh/s @214w from the 3080 and 46.43mh/s @192w from the 3090, so the 3090 is getting 22w less. These power settings are dictated by the GDDR5 Temps.
> 
> ...



the cards throttle down at 110 C on the memory.. its quite precise.. i have two 3080 cards.. a palit and a gigabyte.. the palit card runs much cooler than the gigabyte card.. the gigabyte card is a problem the palit card isnt..

the ambient temp play a big part in this.. 

trog


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 30, 2021)

"Both cards are running at 96-98c on the memory."
you have almost 100°C on the Memory with a 3080 that does not have memory chips on the back and it's watercooled?
looks like your waterblock does not even touch the VRAM. (i have a 3080 Gaming OC and +1300 on the Memory and even in Furmark i barely see more than 70°C on the Memory with the stock fancurve... on air.


----------



## BaRRoS (Dec 30, 2021)

purecain said:


> I just installed a Gigabyte RTX3080LHR Waterforce extreme and to my surprise, it is actually as efficient at roughly the same voltage as my Asus Tuf RTX3090.
> 
> I'm getting 58-60mh/s @214w from the 3080 and 46.43mh/s @192w from the 3090, so the 3090 is getting 22w less. These power settings are dictated by the GDDR5 Temps.
> 
> ...



Are does MHS for ETH? What OS/miner/settings are you using on the 3080? My EVGA 3080FTW is doing 70-72mhs @215w (average) on ETH. 
Also, 46mhs for a 3090 is way to low since that card can easily achieve 120mhs, althought with higher consumption, but overall efficiency is better (and more profitable).


----------



## trog100 (Dec 30, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> "Both cards are running at 96-98c on the memory."
> you have almost 100°C on the Memory with a 3080 that does not have memory chips on the back and it's watercooled?
> looks like your waterblock does not even touch the VRAM. (i have a 3080 Gaming OC and +1300 on the Memory and even in Furmark i barely see more than 70°C on the Memory with the stock fancurve... on air.



my gigabyte 3080 hits over 110 C while mining nicehash.. on a cool day it dosnt throttle on a hot day it does.. and i have taken it apart and fitted pads between the back of the card and the backplate with an extra fan blowing on the backplate..

google tend to suggest this is pretty normal..

trog


----------



## purecain (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks@trog100 - I also have a fan pointing at my back plate, I'll add a pic of my set up. I'm not done with the cabling yet though.

@GerKNG - The water cooling is stock so what can you ask for, If it means anything the temps on the 3080 never exceed 50c. Unfortunatly the ram is not cooled or isnt making proper contact, I'll have to look it up later and see if the ram chips are covered, and if not what's being used.
@BaRRoS - My 3090 was doing this but since installing the 3080 ive lost some cooling capability which is allowing the ram to heat up quicker.
Once ive found out the affect of running the ram long-term in the knowledge its protected by a 110c limit, has little to no affect on the longevity of the card I'll start running the cards at about 70% instead of 55%.

In response to every post, thanks for the info. I didnt even hear about the ram not cooking itself. One thing I didnt read about was the memory ic behavior at high temps.
I just read it was bad and that prompted me to redo the pads on the tuf3090. I realise now, that it shouldnt be such a worry having the memory temps running at over 100c. Still longevity my main concern? Or is the mtbf that long it isnt going to matter as the card would be obsolete by then.
I just dont want to harm the cards as I will be reselling them at some point. I want to know I'm selling a quality product.

I do have another question, about the PSU, I have a single 1000w PSU 84Amp single 12V Rail. Is this enough for both cards, Ive read that it should be ample but these cards are power-hogs. I'm going to reinstall the driver and hopefully I get a little more performance back while mining, as the RTX3090 and 3080 seem to be acting like theyre not getting enough power. Before my 55% power setting even comes into affect. What do you think?

Enjoy the Pics...












This is the Hashrate at startup. You can see that the 3090 is hitting 106MH/s only it loses this performance as the 3080 Hashrate is increased by the unlocker.

Could this be caused by a limitation of the PSU as the power seems to have a hard lock at 601w.






I'm thinking I need a PSU upgrade as i get the same behavior on Ravencoin. Although I'm disappointed that 80amps isnt enough. The Thermaltake Toughpower 1550w out on the 4th of January is £3-400.00.

Or am I missing something.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, that's a bit underwhelming. My 3070Ti LHR does 53-54MH/s with conservative settings. The most it can do is around 60, but with uncomfortable power draw and temps.

Regarding 3080/3090, just a few weeks ago I've finished a rig for my friend. 3080s are running at various settings, cause vBIOS varies wildly from model to model, but I was aiming at 210-220W(60-70%PL), at least 1200MHz core, 10GT/s VRAM. Same for 3090, but with 75-80%PL(~300W) and slightly higher memory clock. Additional cooling for VRAM or rear plate is a must. I had all but one card running <50C core, ~70-80C mem, but one - the leftmost in the rig that did not have a neighbor moving the air around it. So, we've added a 140mm fan on the back, and temps immediately dropped from 100C to 80C. So, it's not always about thermal pads. 
Not the best performance, but much better efficiency and temps. What's funny, is that 3090 is the coolest of them all. All cards are non-LHR. 3080s pull around 94MH/s. 3090 does 115+MH/s.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 17, 2022)

i have two 3080 cards mining one is in a open air mining rig.. i have left an empty slot next to it and an extra fans on the back.. its almost impossible to stop the memory temps from hitting 110 C and throttling down.. it a gigabyte card..

my other 3080 card is a palit card.. its sat in a normal desktop machine together with a 3070 card.. not ideal.. having said that the palit 3080 memory runs less than 100C and is no problem.. 

why the palit card runs cooler then the gigabyte card i have no idea.. in retrospect i much prefer a couple of 3070 cards to a single 3080 or 3090 card.. my 3070 cards draw about 130 watts.. my 3080 cards draw about 240 watts.. 

all my cards have been running for about 9 months now.. 

trog


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 30, 2022)

@purecain You're settings are all wrong it looks like. a 3090 should be right around 300w and a locked core clock of around 1150. The 3080 should close to 225w and a locked core of 1150.
The 90 could probably use a repad, over 100C is not good. They both should be repadded.

I have a LHR 80 and 90. I repadded both. Your LHR 80 should be getting 73MHs and the 90 should be getting 120+MHs. 
If you need some help just ask, the voltage graph can be a bit a pain to get to. I use roughly these profiles for mining in Windows using MSI afterburner.

3080: 1200MHz+ mem clock / core clock locked around 1150-1165 with locked voltage usually between 725-750mV / Power Limit ~74% (Whatever lands you around 205-225w) / Fans 80+%

3090: 1200MHz+ mem clock / core clock locked around 1150-1165 with locked voltage usually between 725-750mV / Power Limit ~81% (Whatever your card needs usually around 290-305w) / Fans 80+%

LHR cards are much more picky about their power target, my particular LHR 80 wants access to 225w or else it will lock itself with a lower or higher value while my FHR 80 will do 205w constant. Turn off auto fan and set a manual constant speed. LHR cards will also bounce around 1-2MHs usually trying to avoid the lock.


----------



## basco (Jan 30, 2022)

would have thought it has better temps with this copper plate:


----------



## purecain (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks for the info Upgrayedd, I appreciate the help. I 100% agree with the pad situation on the memory ic's.

I'm moving home in 2months hopefully and I will get the cards re padded upon set up there.

Thanks for the tips on wattage and clocks, I'll work on that although its frustrating needing to sort the pads out and the memory hitting 108c. 

@basco - that copper backplate looks like it couldnt hurt.^^

Ive set 120 amps on 12v rail as my new minimum for my high end PSU's. This Seasonic 1000w has let me down with 83amps on the 12volt rail.

It will be interesting to measure all of my voltages before and after the upgrade just to see if the gpus are being starved of juice. I'm looking at a 1500w ToughPower. I still have a 1200w Toughpower going strong around the 9yr mark. Its had a new fan but its otherwise like new.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> I have a LHR 80 and 90.


I thought 3090s avoided the LHR treatment?


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 2, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I thought 3090s avoided the LHR treatment?


The 90 is FHR. I was just noting the 80 was LHR.


purecain said:


> Thanks for the info Upgrayedd, I appreciate the help. I 100% agree with the pad situation on the memory ic's.
> 
> I'm moving home in 2months hopefully and I will get the cards re padded upon set up there.
> 
> ...


This may be able to tame with just proper power tweaks, voltage locks and faster fan speeds/better air flow. I've had cards drop 10C just from the way they were positioned because they weren't getting enough fresh air. I never had stock padded card over 100C. The hottest in the summer was 94C VRAM. I've seen repadded cards stay hot because someone didn't position them right and after they just positioned it better it was fine. If you plan to keep them running all day just get a box fan or something to pull the heat away or blow fresh air whichever works best for you. I personally pull.


----------



## basco (Feb 2, 2022)

@purecain

the crazy thing is this copperplate should be on your giga waterforce card.
that´s why it baffles me .
maybe check if the heat pads are making good contact

from giga page:
The copper base plate directly touches the GPU, VRAM and other critical parts. Coupled with heat pipes, the heat can be transferred to the liquid cooling zone for achieving enhanced heat dissipation.








						AORUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 XTREME WATERFORCE 10G (rev. 2.0) Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global
					

Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 5, 2022)

purecain said:


> Thanks for the info Upgrayedd, I appreciate the help. I 100% agree with the pad situation on the memory ic's.
> 
> I'm moving home in 2months hopefully and I will get the cards re padded upon set up there.
> 
> ...


Can you make a 220v outlet?


----------



## purecain (Feb 8, 2022)

@basco - The cooling doesn't work as well as the design would have you think.

@Upgrayedd - Its not the cards placement causing the memory to heat up so much. The cards get plenty of cool air np.

The pads need replacing (again).
From google - UK power sockets deliver an average voltage of *230v*, although in practice this can be slightly higher. To charge devices that are compatible with this voltage, simply buy the appropriate adapter from the airport or from high street shops.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 21, 2022)

Those temperatures are way too high for the memory modules...They are SOO high in fact the GPU is throttling.  You are going to do damage to the cards fast.   Normal MH/s for a 3090 should be 112-120 depending on overclocking.  I can't get super great temps from the OS on HiveOS for nvidia cards, however I use a infrared thermometer and I sit around 96C at the high end.   But my stuff is all in a mining rack, in an isolated room w/ dedicated ventilation and A/C .





This is what my personal 3080 Ti looks like, and it's on a waterblock;


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 21, 2022)

bpgt64 said:


> Those temperatures are way too high for the memory modules...They are SOO high in fact the GPU is throttling.  You are going to do damage to the cards fast.   Normal MH/s for a 3090 should be 112-120 depending on overclocking.  I can't get super great temps from the OS on HiveOS for nvidia cards, however I use a infrared thermometer and I sit around 96C at the high end.   But my stuff is all in a mining rack, in an isolated room w/ dedicated ventilation and A/C .
> 
> View attachment 237431
> 
> ...


You really should lock all the cores on your hive rig instead of just the -300 offset. You'll see it immediately.

iirc the 80s and 90s should be locked around 1150 and the 70 like 1100MHz. Just type the whole number in the core part on hive.  Anything over like 1000 I think will act as absolute clocks.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 21, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> You really should lock all the cores on your hive rig instead of just the -300 offset. You'll see it immediately.
> 
> iirc the 80s and 90s should be locked around 1150 and the 70 like 1100MHz. Just type the whole number in the core part on hive.  Anything over like 1000 I think will act as absolute clocks.


Just when you think you know everything huh.  Ty good sir/madam.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 21, 2022)

bpgt64 said:


> Just when you think you know everything huh.  Ty good sir/madam.


How'd it work out? notice the 90s and everything not eating so much juice?



bpgt64 said:


> Just when you think you know everything huh.  Ty good sir/madam.


my 90s run about 290w-305w and the 80s are 205w-225w. 70s and 60ti should be about 115w-130w. That's after locking core clocks.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 22, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> How'd it work out? notice the 90s and everything not eating so much juice?
> 
> 
> my 90s run about 290w-305w and the 80s are 205w-225w. 70s and 60ti should be about 115w-130w. That's after locking core clocks.


Dropped the temps a tad, and efficiency went up a good bit.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 22, 2022)

bpgt64 said:


> Dropped the temps a tad, and efficiency went up a good bit.
> View attachment 237541


Also a lot of cards are fine at 2400mem in hive.  If you crash try to find the problem card and drop it to 2200mem.

For anyone else reading.  Mem clock values are doubled in Linux.  So if you're on windows halve the memory from Linux.
So 2400 in Linux = 1200 in windows.


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2022)

Ive got a move coming up in 2 months into my new home. As soon as I'm in there I'll be repasting and re-padding both cards. Great advice on locking the cores.


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 1, 2022)

Maybe for the heating issue in this RTX3080 is stable than RTX 3090


----------

